# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Συμβουλές για αγορά καλού στεγνωτήριου

## LedZep

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για αγορά αξιόπιστου , οικονομικής χρήσης στεγνωτηρίου.Πέρα απο τις ταμπέλες ενεργειακής κλάσης, θα ήθελα την άποψη όποιου έχει να προτείνει απο εμπειρία την αγορά ενός καλού στεγνωτηρίου.Για παράδειγμα διάβασα άποψη πολλών στο σκρουτζ όπου ναι μεν κάποιοι ήταν ευχαριστημένοι απο τα LG αλλά 2-3 είχαν παράπονα για καμένους συμπιεστές , σέρβις ή ελλειπή απόδοση μετα απο καιρό κ.α. ή Οικονομικό όριο +/_ έχω θέσει τα 800€.

----------


## LedZep

Βρήκα κάτι.Δια 2, 
https://www.technopolis.bg/en/Dryers...-GXB1/p/680627

----------


## filam

Προσωπικά έχουμε ένα 8KG πλυντήριο LG περίπου 4 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα  πρόβλημα. Η LG γενικά έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στις οικιακές  συσκευές τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ακόμα και στην καλύτερη και ποιο ακριβή  συσκευή να πας πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε σχόλια 1- 2 άτομα που θα έχουν  παράπονα οπότε αν δεν είναι πολλά τα αρνητικά μην τα μετράς. Το ίδιο και  με τη συσκευή ..προκύπτουν και αστοχίες. Δες για αρχή τα σχόλια και  κρίνε. Αν είναι πολλά αρνητικά και για συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή αν προκύπτουν  μία φορά και εντός εγγύησης.

Όσο αφορά την εμπειρία με το  service, προέκυψε από κακή χρήση δική μας 1 - 2 φορές ένα πρόβλημα με το  πλυντήριο και η ανταπόκριση ήταν άμεση. Πριν έρθει βέβαια η  συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία καλέσαμε την εταιρεία που κάλυπτε την περιοχή μας  αλλά ήταν λίγο τραγικοί στα ραντεβού και την εξυπηρέτηση οπότε για καλή  μας τύχη μας εξυπηρέτησε μία 2η εταιρεία που έτυχε να είναι στα σύνορα  της περιοχής μας (μη ρωτήσεις λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ..πάει  καιρός). Όλα έγιναν σωστά, γρήγορα και τίμια! Αν παρόλα αυτά σε φοβίζει  μπορείς να πας σε άλλη εταιρεία όπως π.χ. σε Bosch σαν αυτό εδώ. Θεωρούνται αρκετά αξιόπιστα επίσεις και το συγκεκριμένο είναι με αρκετά καλές κριτικές.

----------


## xsterg

στεγνωτήριο σε χωρες σαν την Ελλάδα... απλα δεν παιζει...

----------


## NEOMELOS

kanyon.jpg

Άμα ζεις σε κανένα "_Grand Canyon" μεγαλούπολης, με κυκλοφορία και καυσαέρια παίζει και παραπαίζει._

----------


## xsterg

μιλαει για τρικαλα ο φιλος και οχι για αθηνα. εκει παιζει να ειναι υπερθεαμα 5οροφη πολυκατοικια...

----------


## LedZep

> kanyon.jpg
> 
> Άμα ζεις σε κανένα "_Grand Canyon" μεγαλούπολης, με κυκλοφορία και καυσαέρια παίζει και παραπαίζει._


http://www.trikalaola.gr/wp-content/...treet_1818.jpg
Και 9όροφες έχει.Απλά το χειμώνα έχει πολύ υγρασία.Το στεγνωτήριο είναι απαραίτητο.
 Είμαι όμως κοντά σε αυτά εδώ με 1η επιλογή αν το βρώ Ελλάδα ,https://www.technopolis.bg/en/Dryers...-GXB1/p/680627 ειδάλλως απο Βουλγαρία.Προσπαθώ να είναι ενεργειακή κλάση Α+++ γιατί θα φάει πολύ δουλειά.Το κοντινότερο σε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι το Bosch στα 950€ οπότε το ξεχάμε https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12376510/Bosch-WTY888W0GR.html
Μετά θα δώ για το LG ή το Bosch του φίλου παραπάνω ή to BEKO Α++  http://www.beko.gr/%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B.../dpy8405gxhb2/
Κοιτάζω  να αποφύγω Τουρκίας αλλά και Bosch και άλλες συσκευές εκεί  γίνονται.Τουλάχιστον μη μας βγεί ο κούκος αηδόνι.Μια διαφορά 300€ είναι  σημαντική.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τι λένε τα becko?

----------


## LedZep

> Τι λένε τα becko?


Για καλά τα έχουν Value for money που λένε.Τούρκικα όμως αλλά απο όσο ξέρω και Bosch και siemens και ίσως και άλλες εταιρείες εκεί τα κάνουν.Αυτό που είδα είναι οτι έχουν εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά τελευταία μοντέλα και καλές κριτικές 1-2 στεγνωτήρια που ψάχνω.Για άλλες συσκευές αγγνοώ.

----------

vasilimertzani (01-08-18)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Για καλά τα έχουν Value for money που λένε.Τούρκικα όμως αλλά απο όσο ξέρω και Bosch και siemens και ίσως και άλλες εταιρείες εκεί τα κάνουν.Αυτό που είδα είναι οτι έχουν εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά τελευταία μοντέλα και καλές κριτικές 1-2 στεγνωτήρια που ψάχνω.Για άλλες συσκευές αγγνοώ.


Εξαρτάται πόσα έχεις να δώσεις για να πάρεις γνήσιο....Και επειδή ρώτησα τον επίσημο τεχνικό πέρσι έμαθα ότι τα περισσότερα εργοστάσια από εκεί πήραν δρόμο για Πολωνία....αλλά άντε βγάλε άκρη.
Αλλιώς δες για group electrolux η miele (δεν εχω γνώμη όμως γι'αυτούς)
Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ beko

----------


## LedZep

> Εξαρτάται πόσα έχεις να δώσεις για να πάρεις γνήσιο....Και επειδή ρώτησα τον επίσημο τεχνικό πέρσι έμαθα ότι τα περισσότερα εργοστάσια από εκεί πήραν δρόμο για Πολωνία....αλλά άντε βγάλε άκρη.Αλλιώς δες για group electrolux η miele (δεν εχω γνώμη όμως γι'αυτούς)Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ beko


Ναι έτσι είναι.Σιγά σιγά λόγω της κατάστασης την κάνουν όλοι. Mια  γνωστή μου είπε για το πλυντήριό της Beko οτι του έχει πετάξει τα μάτια  έξω και δεν έχει κάνει κιχ.Προσωπικά το ψάχνω γιατί μου είπε τεχνικός  οτι δεν περίμενε να δεί τέτοια "τίμια" κατασκευή για τα λεφτά του.Εχει  και φτηνά μοντέλα, αλλά  αυτά των 450 και άνω, είναι καλής ποιότητας με σέρβις και καλή  πανευρωπαική προώθηση. Τα ίδια μου είπε ένας έμπορος. Ενας άλλος μου πρότεινε τα AEG που δουλεύει.Και αυτοί θα κοιτάξουν βέβαια σε ποια έχουν μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους.
Απο τα Beko κοιτάω  μόνο το μοντέλο Α+++ και οι κριτικές του (Αγγλία κ.α ) https://www.coolblue.nl/product-revi...y8506gxb1.html που διαβάζω είναι  πολύ καλές. Τα miele δεν τα κοιτάω καθόλου.Είναι πανάκριβα στην  ενεργειακή κλάση που θέλω 900>). Θα δώ και τα electrolux πάντως.Όλα  θα μπούν στη ζυγαριά. Εάν καταλήξω στα Beko, που θέλω να είμαι  προκατηλημένος λόγω φίρμας, θα το τριπλοτσεκάρω.Το συγκεκριμένο το βρήκα τελικά στα 500 € και έχει προγράμματα και τεχνολογία  (Α+++. συμπύκνωση Α , αντίστροφη φορά καδου και πολλά προγράμματα.Θα δώ ανάλογα το πορτοφόλι.

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Τελικά Γιώργο προχώρησες σε κάποια αγορά, γιατί με ενδιαφέρει κ εμένα το θέμα?

----------


## LedZep

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Τελικά Γιώργο προχώρησες σε  κάποια αγορά, γιατί με ενδιαφέρει κ εμένα το θέμα?


Φίλε, αγόρασα το Beko DPY8506GXB1 τελικά και είμαι πολύ  ευχαριστημένος απο την πρώτη εντύπωση αν και λόγω καιρού δεν τα έχει  "δώσει" όλα.Σε λίγο καιρό με τις υγρασίες και τα τζάκια θα μπεί στην  φάμπρικα. 490€ και τα έχει όλα. Οι τούρκοι τα έχουν δώσει όλα προφανώς  παίρνοντας την τεχνολογία απο την Bloomberg που εξαγόρασαν.Εχουν βγει  και νεότερα μοντέλα με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά αλλά στην Ελλάδα  κυκλοφορεί αυτό απο αντιπροσωπεία.Απο Ιταλία είδα οτι εισάγουν κάποια  καταστήματα αρκετά πιο ακριβά.Το σέρβις είναι ικανοποιητικό απο οτι μου  είπαν στο κατάστημα καθώς πιο πολλά προβλήματα συναντούν σε υποστήριξη  σε "φτασμένες" μάρκες.Δεν μου το πρότειναν αρχικά λόγω χαμηλότερου  κέρδους αλλά όταν είδαν οτι ήξερα τι ζητούσα , μπήκαν στο κόλπο. 
Σε ΠΟΛΥ  γνωστή αλυσίδα η πωλήτρια μου πουλούσε φούμαρα οτι η ενεργειακή κλάση  είναι παπάτζα και να μην τα κοιτάω και η βιομηχανία είναι χαζή και δεν  ξέρει τι της γίνεται.Μου έσπρωχνε την δήθεν προσφορά της εβδομάδας και  όταν δεν έβγαλε άκρη όταν της έλεγα για inverter μοτέρ ΧΩΡΙΣ τριβείς https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUGdcMDEvRM,  αντλία θερμότητας κλάσης Α+++, συμπύκνωση Α, με παράτησε άγαρμπα κιόλας  και έτρεξε να τα "πάρει" απο έναν αφελή παπούλη που έψαχνε πλυντήριο.
Μεγάλο  ρόλο έπαιξε ή άποψη ενός τσέχου πολύ ψαγμένου σε αυτό το πόστ ο οποίος κατέληξε στο 8534 CSRX το οποίο είναι αρκετά παρόμοιο.( στη μέση της σελίδας το μεγάλο καλά δομημένο πόστ με 111 Like , πάτα αυτόματη μετάφραση στα Αγγλικά καλύτερα.Ελληνικά τα βγάλει άλλα αντι άλλων).Συγκρίνει απο LG, AEG κ.α
https://susicky.heureka.cz/beko-dpy-...1/recenze/?f=2

----------


## vasilimertzani

στεγνωτηριο ειναι μονο η και πλυντηριο?

----------


## LedZep

Μόνο στεγνωτήριο.Όσοι πήραν πλυντήριο-στεγνωτήριο, το μετάνιωσαν.Τα κάνει και τα 2, αλλά πολύ μέτρια.Και δίνεις κανα 500ρικο παραπάνω απο οτι εάν έπαιρνες ξεχωριστές συσκευες μαζί.

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα Γιώργο! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!
Για το 2 σε 1 είμαι κ εγώ αρνητικός... Εχω δουλέψει δυο μοντέλα, και το στέγνωμα ήταν χάλια, κ με πολλές φθορές για τα ρούχα.

----------


## LedZep

Δεν το έχουν στον κατάλογο τους πολλά καταστήματα λόγω προώθησης "άλλων" προιόντων που έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.Πρέπει να ζητήσεις να ρωτήσουν αντιπροσωπεία. Οι περισσότεροι "σπρώχνουν" παλιότερο μοντέλο απο το 2012 https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6637109/Beko-DPY8405GXHB2.html όταν ήδη το DPY8506GXB1 κυκλοφορεί απο το 2015.Φαντάσου οτι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη αυτά δεν κυκλοφορούν και εδώ τα σπρώχνουν ακόμη όπως ένα μοντέλο της AEG απο Πολωνία που κυκλοφορεί απο το 2012 επίσης και άλλο ένα της LG. Καλά ήταν και αυτά αλλά 200€ ακριβότερα και 7 χρόνια τεχνολογία πίσω.Εμένα μου έσπρωχναν αυτό απο AEG ΠΟΛΩΝΙΑΣ https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9852787/AEG-T8DEC68S.html με λίγο παραπάνω θόρυβο , συμπύκνωση Β, 6 ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ και 150€ παραπάνω.Επίσης ΔΕΝ έχει βάθος 60εκατ. αλλά 67 λόγω στρογγυλής μούρης γαι να εντυπωσιάζει. Αποτέλεσμα...δεν κλέινει το ντουλάπι που θα το έβαζα..αν το έπαιρνα.
Το άλλο που έσπρωχναν είναι ένα LG. Καλό είναι και αυτό ΑΛΛΑ 200€ παραπάνω Κορέας https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8174065/LG-RC9055AP2F.html
9κιλο όταν έχω 6κιλο πλυντήριο.Δεν στεγνώνει καλά τα ρούχα.Οι περισσότεροι το ξαναβάζουν άρα καίς παραπάνω ρεύμα και χαμηλότερη ενεργειακή κλάση απο τα Beko και παραπάνω θόρυβο.Κανονικά το ΒΕΚΟ θα έπρεπε να συγκριθεί με το αντίστοχων δυνατοτήτων LG  350€ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ , 1 ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ και θόρυβο παραπάνω 1db https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6054565/LG-...V2Z.html#specs.
Συμπέρασμα, τα καταστήματα όπως είναι φυσικό σπρώχνουν αυτά που έχουν παραπάνω κέρδος μαζί με τις αντιπροσωπείες που προσπαθούν να ξεστοκάρουν.Αν δε φύγει το στεγνωτήριο που το έχει 3 χρόνια αποθήκη, κάηκε.Οι δήθεν προσφορές είναι για ξεφόρτωμα της "σαβούρας" και ξεπερασμένης τεχνολογίας.Η πανελλαδική φτώχεια έχει κάνει πιο πονηρούς τους πάντες στο εμπόριο και η ημιμάθεια απο τους καταναλωτές βοηθά να τους κοροιδεύουν.Πετάνε 2-3 παπάτζες τύπου αντλία θερμότητας και άλλα κουραφέξαλα και όταν το παίρνει ο άλλος ανακαλύπτει οτι έχει κλασικό μοτέρ που καίει τα άντερά του, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ μπορουν καθαριστουν, κ.α

----------

